# see it how



## fabeer (Jun 11, 2013)

there is another one


----------



## Scott R Nelson (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice wave effect on the right side. I'm going to need to learn how to do that for an upcoming painting that I have planned.


----------



## baidyasunita (Sep 10, 2013)

The combination of blue sky and sea that is the beauty of nature. I love this picture.


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Lots of powerful energy here fabeer  It feels like having to prepare oneself for some potentially damaging forces....best to calm those over blown emotions.


----------



## ncartco (Jul 3, 2013)

Amazing painting Fabeer! Waves are giving real life effects.


----------



## icanvas (Sep 18, 2013)

Very nice art, nice wave effect. You are a such artist.


----------



## wowartpaintings (Nov 9, 2013)

That's great very nice art... i like it..... 

See my collection.....


----------

